# My Lacy Chevron



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Pattern can be found by googling Lacy Chevron. I used a size H crochet hook and began with Claret and shades of pink and finally white. The border is 1 row sc around with claret and 1 row reverse sc in claret. Red Heart Yarn. I'm trying to keep up with Juneperk. She has been very helpful. Thanks for looking. Happy upcoming fall to all! :-D


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

This is an awesome pattern and you did it proud. Color combination is stunning. Juneperk better keep running, you're coming in a close "second". Only kidding JP, you will always be #l.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Harrington! You should feel so proud of your gorgeous afghan. My favorite colors! Beautiful work. Great pattern! Thanks for sharing!
Looks like you are keeping up just fine!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I love this pattern! I have it and it is on my list of must dos. Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Boopers22 (Apr 24, 2014)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this pattern. Your color choices are EXACTLY what I will select when I do finally get around to making this. Absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Great job!!


----------



## Pmaree (Aug 26, 2014)

Your afghan is so beautiful. I have the pattern and would love to make one for our family Xmas party Over 300 of us , but have to be 16 yrs old(
or older) then a name is drawn at the end 
I made these every year to donate, but then I had problems and haven't knit or crocheted for about 4 or5 years. I feel like I may be able to do one for this year.Just Hope I can follow the Lacy Chevron pattern. I hope it's not too hard??If I can do it I will post a picture.I agree that June Perk does beautiful patterns and makes them seem easy. Guess they are --for her!! I will be thrilled if mine could look as nice as yours. We,ll see what happens. I,m so slow it might be Xmas of next year before it's finished.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Wonderful ...love the colours , well done


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

As with everything else you made, another masterpiece!

:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What lovely colors!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Love your chevron pattern and colorway.


----------



## Diana52 (Sep 8, 2014)

It is very beautiful, I would like to make one in greens!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Your color scheme works beautifully! This is one that I want to try.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the wonderful compliments. Took me 4 trys 'till I finally got it correct. I am actually pleased with myself. I may make a baby size.My fingers need a rest (not for long).


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

tinykneecaps said:


> This is an awesome pattern and you did it proud. Color combination is stunning. Juneperk better keep running, you're coming in a close "second". Only kidding JP, you will always be #l.


 Have no fear.. long way to go. Juneperk will always hold the crown for her talent and patience and all around kindness to all she has helped.

:-D


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice afghan! pretty in the pinks.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love it, the colors are awesome.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Stunning The colours are beautiful. :-D :-D


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice afghan.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job,love your choice of colors!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

It's a beauty.....lovely colours


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful colors. Great job.


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

tHAT IS BEAUTIFUL. wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent work and colours.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is absolutely gorgeous. You did a great job. I never tire of looking at this pattern and the color combinations. I have my pattern. Just haven't got my colors yet.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice. The colors are stunning!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It is gorgeous


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. You did a great job. I never tire of looking at this pattern and the color combinations. I have my pattern. Just haven't got my colors yet.


Thank you and I agree that it is one of those patterns that look wonderful in different color combo's . I am enjoying all the variations as well.


----------



## stringtoathing (Jul 6, 2014)

I love this! 

I did a afghan for my mother-in-law a few years ago in a granny ripple. Almost the exact colors. Makes me wish I had used this stitch instead. Look beautiful!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

You did a great job. Love the colors.


----------



## trish1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stunning  excellent job.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

very pretty and a job well done.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty and love the colors


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I just love this pattern, and you did such a great job!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Gorgeous colors!!!!! After JP's blues- which I'm doing now, I love these!!!!! That's going to be my next. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

that is an awsome afghan.....
Blessings


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Pmaree said:


> Your afghan is so beautiful. I have the pattern and would love to make one for our family Xmas party Over 300 of us , but have to be 16 yrs old(
> or older) then a name is drawn at the end
> I made these every year to donate, but then I had problems and haven't knit or crocheted for about 4 or5 years. I feel like I may be able to do one for this year.Just Hope I can follow the Lacy Chevron pattern. I hope it's not too hard??If I can do it I will post a picture.I agree that June Perk does beautiful patterns and makes them seem easy. Guess they are --for her!! I will be thrilled if mine could look as nice as yours. We,ll see what happens. I,m so slow it might be Xmas of next year before it's finished.


Would it be easier for you to make a regular ripple and just use the colors of the lacy chevrons? That too could be quite dramatic, I think. Just a thought.....


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

That is a lovely afghan!!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wowza! It's fantastic


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Love the pattern and your color choice.


----------



## Long Island Grandma (Sep 11, 2014)

Beautiful colors can you share the pattern with me.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

That is beautiful. I love the pattern.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> Would it be easier for you to make a regular ripple and just use the colors of the lacy chevrons? That too could be quite dramatic, I think. Just a thought.....


I did make a regular Granny Ripple with graduating blues. It's pretty but this pattern Lacy Chevron is more intricate looking. 
:-D


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Google: Lacy Chevron or for another version: Granny Ripple


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

HARRINGTON said:


> I did make a regular Granny Ripple with graduating blues. It's pretty but this pattern Lacy Chevron is more intricate looking.
> :-D


My 'easy' suggestion was for pmaree who has hand problems. I thought she'd be familiar with the plain ripple
instructions and therefore would be able to do it more easily.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love this! The combination of yarn colors along with that amazing pattern is fabulous! You do great work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work &#128158;


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> My 'easy' suggestion was for pmaree who has hand problems. I thought she'd be familiar with the plain ripple
> instructions and therefore would be able to do it more easily.


Yes your correct in assuming the regular granny ripple is easier on the hands. Giving mine a little rest (2 days so far) plus I do manicures and pedicures so my fingers have to take it easy occasionally lol


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

That is so gorgeous. The colours look fantastic.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love those colors.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Gorgeous and love your color combinations.


----------



## Donsdotter (Jun 27, 2014)

Very nice! I love the lacy chevron blankets!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your afghan is stunning.Beautiful colours you chose, your crochet work is perfection.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the combination of colors you used!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful. Another pattern on my to do list.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

HARRINGTON said:


> Pattern can be found by googling Lacy Chevron. I used a size H crochet hook and began with Claret and shades of pink and finally white. The border is 1 row sc around with claret and 1 row reverse sc in claret. Red Heart Yarn. I'm trying to keep up with Juneperk. She has been very helpful. Thanks for looking. Happy upcoming fall to all! :-D


Looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

HARRINGTON said:


> Pattern can be found by googling Lacy Chevron. I used a size H crochet hook and began with Claret and shades of pink and finally white. The border is 1 row sc around with claret and 1 row reverse sc in claret. Red Heart Yarn. I'm trying to keep up with Juneperk. She has been very helpful. Thanks for looking. Happy upcoming fall to all! :-D


Harrington,
Aside from being gorgeous I think the claret gives the afghan real punch. Also framing it out with claret is a great finish.
Can't wait to see more!
Sarah


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> Harrington,
> Aside from being gorgeous I think the claret gives the afghan real punch. Also framing it out with claret is a great finish.
> Can't wait to see more!
> Sarah


Thank you all.I look forward to seeing many more as well.
:-D


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

One of my favorite patterns and yours is stunning. Love the colors! It took me a couple tries, too.


----------

